# Lionel train



## FA2 (Jan 3, 2012)

I people im new here and seeking info on a train set i have , im 38 now and had it since i was a little boy any info would be greatly appreciated .


Lionel Santa FE Freight 
engine - diesel modeled after the Alco GE FA2 protoype .

Its shows on the bottom under the from tracks wheels Lionel 8021-11
the engine is blue on the front with silver on the rest and yellow pin strip 


I'm intrested in finding the history to this set anything will help i have searched the internet and have not found any like it all were red in color 

I figured I'd ask the experts !


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe that was an A-B set ... diesel with cab (A unit), and diesel without cab (B unit) ... 8020 and 8021. I believe the B unit was typically a "dummy", i.e., without motor.

You say yours is blue, rather than the common red. A repaint, maybe?

Regards,

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I had one of these blue Santa Fe warbonnet diesels a few years ago. It is from the MPC era. I bought it with a stripped plastic gear and had to replace the entire motor assembly to get it working. I bought the motor at a swap meet for $2. They don't seem to be very common. I thought the blue looked great.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is one on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-O-Ga...l_RR_Trains&hash=item336ffdabee#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Looking at the bid price maybe I should have kept the one I had. I only paid $10 for it since it wasn't running. I gave it to a kid for Christmas. If it made the kid happy, it was worth it.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The bidding on the first eBay post was up to $66. Here is a post for "buy it now" for $60:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-6-83...l_RR_Trains&hash=item35b855e113#ht_665wt_1037

Go Figure


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I believe that was an A-B set ... diesel with cab (A unit), and diesel without cab (B unit) ... 8020 and 8021. I believe the B unit was typically a "dummy", i.e., without motor.
> 
> You say yours is blue, rather than the common red. A repaint, maybe?
> 
> ...


Nope TJ, they came in blue as well.


----------



## FA2 (Jan 3, 2012)

thats the 1 thanks guys much appreciated 

any1 know the history of it when was it built ect. ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Lionel Supplement 1-9 shows the diagram and parts list dated 1978, that's probably pretty close.


----------

